# unknown leo



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

hiya i have recently bought a gorgeous leo she is pale yellow with a pink tail and head and has absolutely no pattern. thats pretty much all i can tell you lol not much to it. i was just wondering if anyone knew what morph she was as theres no pic of her kind on that wiki thing.

if anyone has any idea's can you pm me please

cheers
xx


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bexley18 said:


> hiya i have recently bought a gorgeous leo she is pale yellow with a pink tail and head and has absolutely no pattern. thats pretty much all i can tell you lol not much to it. i was just wondering if anyone knew what morph she was as theres no pic of her kind on that wiki thing.
> 
> if anyone has any idea's can you pm me please
> 
> ...


Top of my head you've described 4 possible morphs :lol2:.
blizzard.
Albino blizzard.
patternless.
Albino patternless.

So need a ppicture really to be any help.If it's a baby with no patterning then it's either blizzard or albino blizzard.If it's adult then it could be any one of the 4 morphs i said.


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

lol to make it awkward she is an adult lol ill try and get a picture on at some point to be sure. How about a leucisistic albino? does that sound about right or is that completely different lol. as you can tell im not that good with morphs i just know the basics.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bexley18 said:


> lol to make it awkward she is an adult lol ill try and get a picture on at some point to be sure. How about a leucisistic albino? does that sound about right or is that completely different lol. as you can tell im not that good with morphs i just know the basics.


Leucistic is a old wrong name for a patternless. 

Like i said with her being adult sorry but it's possible 1 out of 4:lol2:.
Blizzard.
Albino blizzard.
Patternless.
Albino patternless.


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

iv google'd some some of the names you have suggested and she looks like she is either a blizzard or banana blizzard ill go and take a photo and uplaod it so you can have a look. thanks for your help


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

This is pearl


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bexley18 said:


> This is pearl


IMO she's a albino patternless.


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok kool, thanks for clearing that up for us lol. :2thumb:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep. I agree with Gazz. Patternless Albino


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

albino patternless


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

well i dont know anything about leos but it looks albino and there arnt any paterns on it so im getign patenless albino xD


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks 4 ya help guys we appriciate it


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

hey guys iv just come across a picture on google of a Patternless, Het Rainwater Albino Leopard Gecko and it looks pretty much identicle lol.








http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available%20Pictures/PTM1_600.jpg

thats the link for it i dont know if it will work though as im no good with computers lol.:bash:


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

lol ok then it didnt work as i had planned try this Patternless Albino, Rainwater Albino, Patternless Leopard Geckos For Sale - Awesome Geckos!


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

bexley18 said:


> hey guys iv just come across a picture on google of a Patternless, Het Rainwater Albino Leopard Gecko and it looks pretty much identicle lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't know if it is het for anything unless you know its heritage or you breed it. Looks exactly the same as my murphy patternless tremper albino 

Here is the link, it didn't work when I copied all of the one you said. http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/PTM1_600.jpg


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> You *wouldn't know if it is het for anything* unless you know its heritage or you breed it. Looks exactly the same as my murphy patternless tremper albino
> 
> Here is the link, it didn't work when I copied all of the one you said. http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/PTM1_600.jpg


You wouldn't know if it was het for a recessive mutation without parentage and/or test breeding. Being het for codominant or dominant traits is visible (i.e. Mack snow)


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

im no good with morphs and genetics etc but i went on the site and it showed a picture and next to it is said it was a patternless whatever so i just copied it down to ask if that was what it was lol.


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

try this Patternless Albino, Rainwater Albino, Patternless Leopard Geckos For Sale - Awesome Geckos!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bexley18 said:


> hey guys iv just come across a picture on google of a Patternless, Het Rainwater Albino Leopard Gecko and it looks pretty much identicle lol..


Yours is a visual albino patternless 100%.The only hard part that no one can really tell you 100%.Is it's either a Tremper albino patternless or Rainwater albino patternless.The only way to know is to test breed.

Talbino patternless X Talbino patternless = Talbino patternless.

Ralbino patternless X Ralbino patternless = Ralbino patternless.

Talbino patternless X Ralbino patternless = patternless HET Talbino & Ralbino.


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok thanks guys.


----------

